# Teleconverter with Canon MPE65 mm



## davholla (Dec 13, 2016)

Is this a good idea or not?
If you look at people who use it
Ed Phillips
and
Marie

It is does look really good, but what do people think?  I want to get some better photos of mites next year and close ups of rat tailed maggots.


----------

